# S5



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

A friend of mines...


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome, haven't seen a white one yet. Is the rear wheel touching!? Looks so close!


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Probably the angle of the camera, but there's enough clearance with a 700x23c.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I think the white ones look far better than the black ones. Had a chance to play with one at the shop the other day and what a neat bike. Those chainstays are meaty!


----------



## *sigh* (Dec 4, 2011)

88 rex said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think the white ones look far better than the black ones. Had a chance to play with one at the shop the other day and what a neat bike. Those chainstays are meaty!


One of the guys I ride with on a regular basis just picked up one in white. It looks incredible, the black are nice too, but there is something about it in all white. It's a shame you can only get white on the entry level model though. 

You're right though, the chainstays are meaty. Everything else on the bike dissapears behind the tires when you look headon or in my case were trying to hold on to the back wheel, except for the chainstays. They're huge!


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Will fenders fit on this bike?


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Sheepo said:


> Will fenders fit on this bike?


I don't know man. From the pics it looks pretty tight at the front forks and almost a negatory on the rears. Maybe Cervelo will make a specific fenders for em


----------



## speedcheese (Sep 25, 2011)

I also have a white S5 - will post pics in the sticky forum. You'll see there really isn't much clearance with the rear wheel !


----------

